# GBAtemp's best game 2011!



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey there and welcome to the (un)official topic for the best game of 2011. Well this year was a great year for us gamers, many new games. 


Skyrim
Zelda
Mario Kart
Etc.

Vote here for your favorite game, only ONE. I will compose a top 20 which you can vote on in the grand finals on 30 and 31 December 2011.

Happy voting!

My vote goes to:

Mario Kart 7, it is a great game, with many things and yeah!(3DS)

This topics stops at 29-12-2011 12:00 AM +1GMT 

Then this topic will re-open with the top 5/10/15 and then you can vote on that.(Of course you can vote negative, which means no vote, I don't care about the listed games.)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2011)

Why console only?
Pc has Some good exclusives this year.


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Why console only?
> Pc has Some good exclusives this year.



WHATEVER XD

Pc also then just vote don't whine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 is the clear winner. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2011)

Nah, not really. Zelda games are dull.






and


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Emigre which of the three? I stated clearly that you can vote on one game only. Else I cannot think what you think what I think what you think.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm using Langin logic.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 23, 2011)

Not even sure, TBH.  There were good games, but none that could really justify GoTY for me.  I have yet to play Skyrim (Getting it for Christmas), but from what I've seen (Watched my friend play a few times), I'll cast that as my vote.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

One game only? _Really?_


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2011)

skyrim

~case closed


----------



## evandixon (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 is clearly the best choice.


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 23, 2011)

I say Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

Restart this topic with a poll, it's not really handy this way....

Skyrim (PC) gets my vote.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Restart this topic with a poll, it's not really handy this way....


It's not really handy to list all the games released in 2011 either.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Restart this topic with a poll, it's not really handy this way....
> ...


25 options or so will suffice, no?


----------



## Zaku350 (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 is definitely game of the year.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 23, 2011)

skyrimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
for the pc of course, i


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


No because it's still limiting.
My GOTY isn't one of the big titles released this year.


----------



## Rebell (Dec 23, 2011)

TES V Skyrim for the PC


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Restart this topic with a poll, it's not really handy this way....
> 
> Skyrim (PC) gets my vote.



Right I will list 4000 games which won't even fit, then 99% is bullfuck. 

Nice try, thought of it as well


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


I somehow really doubt there are over 25 games that can be considered good that have a release in 2011, but fine, the OP got some good plans, we'll see how it turns out. If the OP maintains this topic well it'll be fine


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I somehow really doubt there are over 25 games that can be considered good that have a release in 2011


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=33558860&postcount=2

It's not what you consider good, it's what other people consider good.


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 23, 2011)

Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I somehow really doubt there are over 25 games that can be considered good that have a release in 2011
> ...


You can just fix that by inserting an option 'Other, please specify in a post, will also be added' or something like that. But like I've said in my previous post, it's fine, the OP is clearly going to keep this thread maintained.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 is a clear winner. You might as well end the contest now, there's nothing gonna beat it!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 on the PC.
As much as I loved Skyward Sword, Skyrim, and SWTOR, Portal 2 is a rare game, It's nearly flawless in every way.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Zelda Skyward Sword


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Portal 2 is a clear winner. You might as well end the contest now, there's nothing gonna beat it!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 23, 2011)

My vote goes to The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Because it is more enjoyable than Skyrim and/or Portal 2 (for me, and, yeah, played Skyrim and Portal 2 too).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2011)

Arkham City.

Best game of the year, destroys Portal 2 (even though I loved Portal 2) and rapes Skyrim.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 23, 2011)

Portal 2 by a landslide. Skyrim might be a good game, but portal was much more amusing in my opinion.


----------



## JonForever (Dec 23, 2011)

Legend of Zelda Skyward sword, my Wii was so happy again that i turned it on to play  this amazing game for hours XD


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 23, 2011)

SKYRIM FTW!!!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 23, 2011)

Eww! Portal 2! My vote goes for Skyward Sword. Was a tough choice between that and Skyrim. Oh yeah, and who ever says the new Zelda is dull never played it without sucking ass.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

It's neck and neck between Arkham City and Portal 2 for me. I'll flip a coin (Heads for Batman, Tails for Portal).

And it's... Heads.

+1 Batman: Arkham City


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> Eww! Portal 2! My vote goes for Skyward Sword. Was a tough choice between that and Skyrim. Oh yeah, and who ever says the new Zelda is dull never played it without sucking ass.



I'd vote for that, but I haven't played it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Portal 2 is a clear winner. You might as well end the contest now, there's nothing gonna beat it!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 25, 2011)

Sky.... ummm sssskyyyyy.... landers?
no... Sky... ward sword...?
maybe... Sky...rim
Yeah Skyrim, Definitely The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
(though my vote may go to Zelda in the poll)
Maybe I should start a thread "Best 'Original' game of 2011"


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 25, 2011)

Skyrim maybe?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 25, 2011)

My vote was between Uncharted 3, Portal 2 and Skyrim.
As a major TES Fan, im going with *Skyrim*.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2011)

If I really only had to choose one,

Dark Souls


There weren't any good story based games that come to mind for 2011, but I might be forgetting something...
Don't think so though. Except Corpse Party, which is awesome and a definite honorable mention, but I wasn't satisfied with it enough to allow it to surpass Dark Souls.
Skyrim was fun and interesting, and large. But Dark Souls' gameplay and difficulty easily skwered Skyrim. I loved the crap out of it.
Saints Row the third...eh there's a lot of honorable mentions, but basically the only game I was excited for, got at launch, and was giddy like a school girl for months for, was Dark Souls


and before I post I remember, Fate/Extra.
That was also an awesome game, with an interesting story. Mostly because the Fate universe itself is just fucking awesome. But still, story didn't compensate enough to make it surpass Dark Souls.


----------



## Shuny (Dec 26, 2011)

Portal 2 because it's perfect. Skyrim is awesome and complete, but has too much bugs imho.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2011)

Shuny said:


> Portal 2 because it's perfect. Skyrim is awesome and complete, but has too much bugs imho.



How is Skyrim complete if it`s full of bugs?


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 26, 2011)

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Windaga (Dec 26, 2011)

Xenoblade Chronicles, without a doubt. I also really enjoyed Portal 2 and Skyward Sword, but I liked Xenoblade Chronicles a lot more.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 27, 2011)

Zelda: skyward sword.


Runners-up are portal 2, and xenoblade: chronicles. Oh, and if I can vote for someone else: my girlfriend would no doubt nominee Kirby: epic yarn (it came out in February this year in Europe).

Haven't played skyrim, so no comments on that.

(I'd also mention 999, but it came out last year...just never heard of it 'til now).


----------



## amptor (Dec 27, 2011)

Mario Kart 7

RAGE

I dunno how to choose which one.  I had a lot of fun with both and it felt pretty equal the fun factor.


----------



## Devin (Dec 27, 2011)

Portal 2, and Batman: Arkham City.

If I had to choose, Portal 2.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 27, 2011)

For ease of record-keeping, here is the list of nominees as it currently stands:

TES V Skyrim
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Portal 2
Mario Cart 7
RAGE
Xenoblade Chronicles
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Batman: Arkham City
Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception
Dark Souls
Corpse Party
Saints Row: The Third
Fate/Extra
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't decide between Mario Kart 7 and Skyward Sword, but because Skyward Sword is a bigger games I'll just put my vote to
*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*
Even though Mario Kart is my favorite game


----------



## frogboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bastion was an amazing little game, but I'll have to give my vote to *POrTAl TwO.

* anyone remember that?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> .....
> 
> *This topics stops at 29-12-2011 12:00 AM +1GMT*
> 
> *Then this topic will re-open with the top 5/10/15 and then you can vote on that.*(Of course you can vote negative, which means no vote, I don't care about the listed games.)


So, how about it?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm....Mario Kart 7 and Skyrim for me. If I have to choose just one, it'd have to be Skyrim. 90 hours of gameplay and counting


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 3, 2012)

I played many great games but honestly the most fun I had was with Skyward Sword. It was just so damn well crafted over all. Thought Portal 2, BatmanAC and SM3DLand were great as well. One game I think is very underrated is Ghost Trick. I would say it is among my Top 5 this year!


----------

